# My third table saw injury



## wwbob (Jul 12, 2010)

Before you panic, all were minor but still have lessons to be learned. FYI: my workshop is the local high school's wood shop. I attend a weekly class.

The Kickback Cut - very shortly after I began using this table saw, a Saw-Stop.

I was trimming the 6 foot long board down to 6 inches wide. The board was just wider than 6 inches at the narrow end and about 7 inches at the wide end. I set the rip fence, started the motor, and began to feed the board. After feeding about 2 feet of the board, the board was stuck. The motor was running and the blade was spinning freely, but the board would not move. I turned off the motor and just stood there for a while. After poking and prodding, I discovered the part of the board I was cutting off had become wedged between separating knife and the anti kickback device. I so proud of myself. I had found the problem and I didn't have to call the teacher to fix the table saw. I reached down with my finger and tried to lift the kickback. The kickback device did not move and I suddenly had a nice little cut. Them things is sharp. Band-aid required.

The Miter Guide Skinning

The miter guide is kept on the side of the cabinet, below the extended table. Just as I was reaching for it, I thought I heard my name. I looked up, but kept reaching for the guide. I missed the guide's handle and and hit some other part of the guide. Middle finger knuckle scrapped nicely. Paper towel for blood blotting.

The Rip Fence Pinch

As I adjusted the rip fence to perform a rough cut so I was using the tape measure attached to the fence. I tapped the fence with my left hand to get the correct width. I pushed the fence lock lever with my right hand. Locking the fence caused it to move slightly. That movement pinched my a bit of flesh on the little finger on my left hand between the fence and the slot for the miter guide. Hurts like the devil, but no blood this time.

Lessons Learned

Even when the blade isn't moving, you can still get hurt. Focus and knowledge are the still the best weapons to prevent even the smallest injuries.

All ten digits in place,
Bob


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Glad you're okay.

I ride a motorcycle. When you ride one, everybody seems to have a horror story to tell.

At first, it bugged me, but … as I got older … I realized that these little reminders helped me to remember how important it was not to get lazy about safety precautions.

So … thanks for letting us know, and for it NOT being worse!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Bad things are supposed to come in threes. You're good to go now. Have fun!

Paul M


----------



## wwbob (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for the concern and the feedbacks.

I know I wasn't clear, but the point was to say, you can get a hand full of cuts if you don't pay attention even when blades are not moving.


----------



## Gofor (Jan 12, 2008)

Ohmygod we have a bunch of lawsuit material here. You poor soul.

You hurt yourself on a sharpened pawl? The dastardly manufacturer should pay! (Let's disregard the fact that the pawl won't work if it is dull; That is just a minor legal technicality).

You skinned a knuckle on a sharp surface reaching for a miter gauge. The dastardly manufacturer should pay! How dare they have any sharp metal on a woodworking tool!

You pinched flesh in a clamping device? The dastardly manufacturer should pay! How dare they make a compression device that would have enough force to bruise flesh. Its only supposed to clamp wood, not people!

We will be glad to represent you in a class action lawsuit for which we will receive not less than $3 million if we get enough applicants and we will guarantee you at least $3 for your pain and suffering as long as you are willing to testify in federal and state and local court (your personal expenses for travel, lodging and loss of work time to be absorbed by you and not reimbursable).

Oh wait a minute. This is a "safe" Saw stop saw. We are currently involved in litigation to make its features a requirement on all table saws for which we will receive $100 per saw and the saw stop patent will receive $50 per saw, so as it looks now your claim is not profitable and could be injurious to our claims as the next best safety tool for idiots. Sorry about the "ouchie" but "nevermind…." as regards to the lawsuit. As a show of our compassion, we will only bill you $450 for the few minutes it took to evaluate your plight and post this response, even though you did not ask or request it.. Just remember: We Care For You.

LOL

Go


----------



## wwbob (Jul 12, 2010)

I cried a little after each injury. Does that help my case?

Thanks for that valuable legal information and the check's in the mail.

Bob


----------



## dq2 (Sep 21, 2010)

I could only chuckle as I read your story … not at you and not about the multiple incidents … but at the many times that there were more dents and scrapes in my body then there were in the project I was attempting. I often thought about what OSHA would say as I ran to get another band aid.

Thanks for the reminder that we should always look at what we are doing with safety in mind.

Glad you are OK.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

I have little scars all over my hands. I have never had a big injury in the shop but I often and I do mean often end up with little cuts and scrapes. I think its just to be expected. Its almost always the dumbest of things that end up hurting me. I remember one time I was building something on the floor and I had my cordless drill sitting there with a drill bit in it. I got at some point and was walking around doing my work and all of a sudden I felt a sharp pain in my leg. Not even paying attn I walked full speed right into the drill and the bit stabbed me in the chin. I thought I was going to have to get the super glue for that one but it stopped bleeding shortly after….. I always try and be careful but with all the sharp things in a work shop I think its impossible to not have some sort of a collection of scars.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Bandaids are for woodworkers who don't understand the benefits of building up immunity to future wood allergies by letting sawdust grind down into their cuts and scrapes at every opportunity. Thats my theory and i'm sticking to it.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Gofor-Thank you! You just made my day.


----------

